# Logos help



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 1, 2011)

A year or so ago a friend of mine let me install his Logos4 Gold to see if I liked it. The idea was that I would use it for 30 days, uninstall it and go from there. I ended up uninstalling it after the 30 days, but today when I upgraded to Logos4 original languages it is still wanting me to activate the Gold package.

Does anyone know how I can get rid of the Gold? Right now my library is massive, but when I click on most of it it brings up an error.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 2, 2011)

You will have to (1) uninstall your current version and (2)manually purge your registry of all remaining entries related to Logos. Somewhere in there are entries that tell the new installation you had the Gold version. Afterwards re-install your licensed copy and it should work without errors. Even this may not solve your problem as some registry entries on a PC are too cryptic without actual identifiers, like "Logos", but this is what I would try and it may work. In the event you still have errors, you may try uninstalling the current version and rolling back your entire registry, using the System Restore function. to a date prior to your installation of the Gold version...if that time was not too long ago. The PC System Restore function does not keep but a few restoration snapshots, so if you installed the Gold version months ago you may be out of luck using System Restore. Also, using System Restore is draconian as anything you may have installed since that restore point date is also lost in the registry. You will find yourself having to reinstall other software, getting past system updates reinstalled, etc.

If you are uncomfortable working in your registry, you should not try this as you could do some serious damage. In this case, take your lumps and come clean with Logos seeing if they can help you eliminate the troublesome registry entry that was left behind.

AMR


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh if it isn't a quick fix I have no problem calling Logos. They are not open until Monday so I thought I would ask here first. 

Thanks for the info.

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------

Would a program like this do the job?

Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 2, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Would a program like this do the job?



It does sound like it could do the job using the Forced Uninstall feature of that utility. It is worth a try if you want to spend the $40. Please note you will have to uninstall your current Logos software first.

Alternatively you could search the registry using Regedit for "logos", AFTER uninstalling the current version, and then delete the entries that may come up. First run System Restore and backup your current registry. Next type "regedit" without the quotes in the "Run.." command from the "Start" menu. Then select the Find... option. Delete the entries you find. Reboot. Check to see if the logos errors still occur. If something else is fouled up you can run System Restore and revert the registry back to its original state before you starting hacking it.

Good luck!

AMR

AMR


----------



## Berean (Apr 2, 2011)

Revo Uninstaller is free. You would probably need to reinstall Logos 4 Gold so that Revo could see all the registry entries to remove. You will also need to hit the "Back" button several times after it nearly completes the uninstall. Not sure why, but you need to do it to be sure all leftover folders, files, and registry entries are removed.

When you get to a screen like this, delete the files/folders, then hit "Back" again and run through it another time. Same after deleting the registry entries.







Also, when it shows you registry entries, you'll likely need to open the + signs and drill down to each entry connected to Logos. They'll be in* bold.*






Only check the bolded items. This may help, too: FAQ - Using Revo Uninstaller


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 2, 2011)

Berean said:


> Revo Uninstaller is free. You would probably need to reinstall Logos 4 Gold so that Revo could see all the registry entries to remove.


Yes, that would be the best way to make sure Revo removes everything.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I ran Revo and uninstalled Logos3 and 4. I am downloading my Logos4 resources right now. I am hoping this fixes everything.


----------

